# Service Station A43



## Dollson (Jul 13, 2021)

First post  Service Station A43 well hidden. Northamptonshire uk
Hello everyone  be kind


----------



## night crawler (Jul 13, 2021)

Not that well hidden from all the crap on the walls so obviously know. What a state the metal miners have been at work


----------



## Wrench (Jul 14, 2021)

I rather like that, a bit different. 

Good shots and good first post, 

Well done for popping your cherry


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jul 23, 2021)

Welcome mate! Thanks for sharing!

Damn that place is trashed! Some cool art though!


----------



## DeeHants (Jan 3, 2022)

I used to pass this place all the time, living in Southampton and my ex in Northampton...
Note sure how I missed it!


----------



## Farmer86 (Feb 4, 2022)

Does anyone know the original name for this service station?


----------

